# Putting indoor guinea pigs outside?



## Spud72 (Sep 17, 2017)

We have had our 2 female guinea pigs in a c and c indoor run since we got them as babies 2 years ago. Due to space constraints I am thinking about buying an outdoor hutch to keep them outside all the time. Would this be ok or will the change in temperature be too much for them. Oh forgot to say that in the summer we put them in a run on the lawn on dry warm days so they do go outside sometimes


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

It might be the wrong time of year, it would be fairer to do it in the spring when it's getting warmer.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh I think too you should have done it in the Spring so they acclimatised to outside temperatures before the colder weather sets in.

We used to keep ours outside but move the hutch into a shed for Winter. 

If you can provide a secure shed with the hutch set low they could have a ramp fitted so they can free range in the shed during the day (with the right set up) which I'm sure they'd enjoy.


----------



## Clear Sparkle (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes it is fine but you will need to put them in a shed over winter with insulated hutch cover and plenty of hay. Some people put knitted sweaters on thier pigs to keep them warm in winter. 
I would not reccommend a hutch alone regardless if they are outdoor or indoor guinea pigs because they will need extra warmth in winter. 
Once guinea pigs are outside it can be a pain to clean out the hutch or even go see them when it's all frosty outside so a shed is ideal. If you don't have a shed or outbuildings you will need good insulation on the hutch and a bottle warmer to stop the water freezing.


----------



## Spud72 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks, I think I will wait until spring and do it then


Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh I think too you should have done it in the Spring so they acclimatised to outside temperatures before the colder weather sets in.
> 
> We used to keep ours outside but move the hutch into a shed for Winter.
> 
> If you can provide a secure shed with the hutch set low they could have a ramp fitted so they can free range in the shed during the day (with the right set up) which I'm sure they'd enjoy.


----------

